# Angel Vivaldi Signature Prototype w/Charvel



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't think i've seen anyone post on this one yet. Thoughts?

https://www.angelvivaldiofficial.com/rue


I think it looks pretty cool and I absolutely adore the 'newest' version he got in silver as seen in this video:


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 13, 2017)

@feraledge


----------



## NickS (Sep 13, 2017)

That is beautiful! The maple board makes it just about perfect


----------



## cardinal (Sep 13, 2017)

There's a thread about it in the General Music forum or whatever it's called. I think he said he's still tinkering with it and not to expect any production version for a long time. Most disappointing is that I think he said something about signature inlays, which doesn't sound promising (though I have no idea what he has in mind).


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 13, 2017)

cardinal said:


> There's a thread about it in the General Music forum or whatever it's called. I think he said he's still tinkering with it and not to expect any production version for a long time. Most disappointing is that I think he said something about signature inlays, which doesn't sound promising (though I have no idea what he has in mind).



I won't accept it unless it's a full on abalone inlay of himself. HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## The 1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I really like the prototype as it is. Looks very sleek. Any idea what the neck-heel is like?


----------



## cardinal (Sep 13, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> I won't accept it unless it's a full on abalone inlay of himself. HUBBA HUBBA



Hahaha that would be spectacular.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> I won't accept it unless it's a full on abalone inlay of himself. HUBBA HUBBA



Will not accept unless it's this slap bang at the 12th -


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Will not accept unless it's this



Fuck you, I came here to say exactly that.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 13, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Will not accept unless it's this slap bang at the 12th -



This is exactly what I meant when I said that.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Look in General Music or try the search, there's a long thread on it


----------



## feraledge (Sep 13, 2017)

We all know what inlay should be there. And if it is where it belongs, I will own a 7 again.
The back should have similar contours to the DK24 since that's what this is based on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2017)

feraledge said:


> We all know what inlay should be there. And if it is where it belongs, I will own a 7 again.
> The back should have similar contours to the DK24 since that's what this is based on.



You can kinda see it in this picture. The lower cutaway looks significanly thinner than the upper one. Probably means there's both a back and front scoop.


----------



## dirtool (Sep 18, 2017)

if no middle dots I want one


----------



## feraledge (Sep 18, 2017)

I have ridiculous amounts of respect for Angel and Andy, would absolutely love to see Wave of Synergy live. I suspect I wouldn't be the only dude throwing my boxers on stage.


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Sep 19, 2017)

Reverse Fender headstocks normally look super cool. But on a 7, not so much. IMO.
Also gold hardware. 

Otherwise it looks pretty sick.


----------



## dirtool (Oct 25, 2017)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

rue 2.0


----------



## cardinal (Oct 25, 2017)

Guy is a sick player. 

A production version might look very much like the DK7M but with the Charvel/Strat head. Curious where the US version would end up. 

Ultimately might not be my thing, but great to have Charvel put more 7-strings out there.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Oct 25, 2017)

So hot. The guitar that is. I’m digging the new album a lot.


----------



## gunch (Oct 25, 2017)

feraledge said:


> We all know what inlay should be there. And if it is where it belongs, I will own a 7 again.
> The back should have similar contours to the DK24 since that's what this is based on.



Charvel: This thing is the dopest shit we've ever made but we're only doing it as a 2017 limited edition and not a production model 
Everyone: ??????


----------



## feraledge (Oct 25, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Charvel: This thing is the dopest shit we've ever made but we're only doing it as a 2017 limited edition and not a production model
> Everyone: ??????


I would assume all the 2018 Pro Mods will have the same contours. But doing a limited run for the finish/style is total Charvel.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 25, 2017)

The neck and heel carve on Angel’s prototype looks fantastic. It seems like it’s at the 17th fret at least, not blocky at the 15th. So much more clearance.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 3, 2017)

Angel had an unboxing video on IG today of the new prototype. It’s literally the list of things I wanted in a seven after doing my own searching last night to no avail. Hipshot trem, basswood body, flamed maple top, roasted maple neck, maple FB, angled Strat head... the new lower horn carve is bonkers. 

I will be buying this... oh yes... I will.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 4, 2017)

Can you post a link? Couldn't find it, but I'm an "IG" Luddite.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 4, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Angel had an unboxing video on IG today of the new prototype. It’s literally the list of things I wanted in a seven after doing my own searching last night to no avail. Hipshot trem, basswood body, flamed maple top, roasted maple neck, maple FB, angled Strat head... the new lower horn carve is bonkers.
> 
> I will be buying this... oh yes... I will.



I saw it too, looked amazing!


----------



## feraledge (Nov 4, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Can you post a link? Couldn't find it, but I'm an "IG" Luddite.


I was going to try to grab a screen shot and it was gone


----------



## feraledge (Nov 7, 2017)

Caught it!!


----------



## cardinal (Nov 7, 2017)

Cool, thanks. Charvel seems to be making a bit effort to get it to Angel's specific vision rather than a typical Charvel.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 7, 2017)

He's a monster player, but it tilts me to no end that he barely uses his pinky lol.

anyway, guitar looks dope. reverse fender hs looks a bit silly imo but cool nonetheless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2017)

YOOOOOOOOO

Also, 7-string 2-point vintage trem.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 21, 2017)

I cant help but feel that the upper horn looks huge and the lower horn goes a bit too far down, like it sticks out an odd amount.


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 21, 2017)

Ugh that gold... standard strat body would be fine here.


----------



## Zado (Nov 21, 2017)

A 6 stringer version of that would suit me well


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2017)

That's the Hipshot trem. 

Can't see the lower horn. What they should not do is try to slim the upper horn down if the lower horn is heavily contoured. Then they'd both just look dumb. 

Can't say I'm a huge fan of what I see. Don't like the inlay or the pointy and contoured horns. The GG looks much better. But it's his sig of course.


----------



## TGN (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm curious about how the trem is. I find the trem on the GG really good and if this is in the same league it would be really cool.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean it's very nice...but I'm still not seeing any gold inlays of Angel at the 12th fret...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 21, 2017)

That as a 6-string is essentially my ideal guitar right now


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2017)

TGN said:


> I'm curious about how the trem is. I find the trem on the GG really good and if this is in the same league it would be really cool.



I have a guitar with that trem. It's essentially a traditional 2-point: the strings are put through the tremolo block (it's non-locking, unlike the GG trem).

It's a heavy piece (big steel block, I think). Saddles are what you'd expect from Hipshot. It feels smooth to use (a pseudo-ball bearing design, not a normal knife edge). Good sustain.

Lots of range. The block is contoured to allow extra dive range; it easily can make the strings do completely slack and then some. Pull up will depend on how much you route under it, etc.

As with any non-locking trem, it's ability to return to tune is going to be highly dependent on the nut slots, but it seems no worse than any other non-locking trem I've used (including the Petrucci trem).


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2017)

The sage green one. I've been waiting years for ESP to make that. A bolt on MII shredder 7 string with the reverse pointy headstock. 

I wonder if you can custom order those from charvel yet. I like the reverse fender headstock. I think an ice blue metallic satin with ebony fretboard and chrome lo pro floyd... mmm...


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Will not accept unless it's this slap bang at the 12th -



Is there a non blurry photo of this guitar anywhere?


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2017)

wannabguitarist said:


> That as a 6-string is essentially my ideal guitar right now



But the GG isn't quite right? I guess it has a locking trem, a middle pickup, and is not so pointy. But I vastly prefer all of those things.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> The sage green one. I've been waiting years for ESP to make that. A bolt on MII shredder 7 string with the reverse pointy headstock.
> 
> I wonder if you can custom order those from charvel yet. I like the reverse fender headstock. I think an ice blue metallic satin with ebony fretboard and chrome lo pro floyd... mmm...



I've had trouble getting quotes from Charvel. I think they still take custom orders from regular folks, but they sure don't seem to want to. I've complained about this before: last time it took me two weeks of hounding to get a quote and they responded with something over $5k street for something very simple (oiled mahogany body, maple neck no inlay). I figured it was Charvel giving me the middle finger.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 21, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Is there a non blurry photo of this guitar anywhere?



https://www.angelvivaldiofficial.com/rue


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2017)

Does he not like Rose?


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 21, 2017)

No more FR = meh.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 21, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> I mean it's very nice...but I'm still not seeing any gold inlays of Angel at the 12th fret...


The gold inlays of Angel are within you. 
Though I do agree, they should be on the 12th as well. 

I hate gold hardware, I love this guitar. He explains the lower horn in a video as well. I think it might be similar to the lower horn on the Juggernaut.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 22, 2017)

feraledge said:


> The gold inlays of Angel are within you.
> Though I do agree, they should be on the 12th as well.
> 
> I hate gold hardware, I love this guitar. He explains the lower horn in a video as well. I think it might be similar to the lower horn on the Juggernaut.




Gonna have to custom order those inlays sometime...

I too hate gold, but I've somehow ended up with 3 gold hardware guitars, and I only own 4 overall


----------



## feraledge (Nov 22, 2017)

What we’ve all been waiting for...


----------



## cardinal (Nov 22, 2017)

Angel of course is fabulous looking. 

But that guitar is not attractive. The lower horn seems to be drooping down, opening at a wider angle than the top horn ? Not sure if it's just an illusion from the scallop to the horn or if it actually does open at a wider angle, but either way I'm not really a fan.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 22, 2017)

I like the floyd versions better. Really loving the body shape and reverse headstock.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 24, 2017)

it's very good, actually


----------



## feraledge (Nov 24, 2017)

Specs:
25.5" 
Roasted maple neck
Maple fretboard
Basswood body
Flame maple top
Matching reverse headstock
Locking tuners
Hipshot contour trem
Dimarzio tone zone and air norton
Cascading dot inlays

"We lowered the heel about an inch and made the bottom horn wider for an absurd amount of access to higher frets."


----------



## dirtool (Nov 25, 2017)

I miss that metallic green


----------



## cardinal (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I don't like the way that lower horn looks.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2017)

Fret access looks awesome... but it suffers from a sever case of dildo horn


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Fret access looks awesome... but it suffers from a sever case of dildo horn


----------



## feraledge (Nov 25, 2017)

Just the tip?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 57409







feraledge said:


> Just the tip?


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Yeah I don't like the way that lower horn looks.


Yea, I was thinking the same.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 26, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Yeah I don't like the way that lower horn looks.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 26, 2017)

Will the sig be named the Double Entendre?


----------



## cardinal (Apr 24, 2019)

And here it is:
https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/charvel-angel-vivaldi-signature-dk24-7-nova-satin-sage-green


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Will the sig be named the Double Entendre?



It depends. Are they going to give it to me?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 24, 2019)

It looks so cheesy. Golden hardware and pickups reminds me of the old times when it was cool to have a golden tooth in front (think USSR)....or nowadays in rap/hiphop 
I quite like the layout of the dots.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 24, 2019)

All the descriptions (including Charvel's own) say it's got an Air Norton in both positions... is that right? Seems odd, but...


----------



## FancyFish (Apr 24, 2019)

The specs page on the Charvel website says it has a Tone Zone in the neck


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 25, 2019)

Love the green/gold/maple combo.


----------



## The 1 (Apr 25, 2019)

edit


----------



## The 1 (Apr 25, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> All the descriptions (including Charvel's own) say it's got an Air Norton in both positions... is that right? Seems odd, but...



Pretty sure it's Tone Zone bridge, Air Norton neck. Those other listings are probably typos.


----------



## Schmeer (Apr 25, 2019)

If you watch this clip, he says they are both Air Nortons.


I have the Air Norton S as a bridge pickup in a strat, and I quite like it


----------



## cardinal (Apr 25, 2019)

Air Norton sounds great in both positions. It was my fav Dimarzio at the bridge position. Big, beefy sound but with just the right amount of cut/treble. Not super high output, but more than the PAF and it has such a “muscular” sound, it doesn’t need heaps of output to sound powerful.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 25, 2019)

It look's cheesy but for that price it's a pretty good axe I must say


----------



## Zado (Apr 25, 2019)

I can stand the 24 frets, but the cutaway on the right side kills the whole thing in my book. Too bad cause the 2point tremolo was totally my liking.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## aesthyrian (Apr 25, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> All the descriptions (including Charvel's own) say it's got an Air Norton in both positions... is that right? Seems odd, but...



Air Norton was designed for bridge use. What's odd is that we all use it in the neck instead.


----------



## Schmeer (Apr 25, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Air Norton was designed for bridge use. What's odd is that we all use it in the neck instead.


I think we can all thank a certain Mr. Petrucci for that


----------



## xzacx (May 3, 2019)

Just got to play one of these, and as someone who grew more and more disappointed as the details were revealed (not being Custom Shop, no Floyd, satin finish) I have to say I was really impressed. I know a lot of people sing the praises of MIM Charvels, but my experiences have ranged from “not bad” to leaving a lot to be desired. The setup and fretwork on this one though were ready to go. Color combo looks great in person too imo. I don’t see myself buying one still, but there was a lot to like about it.


----------



## Drew (May 3, 2019)

I got to play his green prototype (both actually) when I caught up with him a tour or two ago, and they're SERIOUSLY nice guitars. I'm definitely looking forward to playing one of the production ones in the flesh, and honestly this endorsement couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 



Wolfhorsky said:


> It looks so cheesy. Golden hardware and pickups reminds me of the old times when it was cool to have a golden tooth in front (think USSR)....or nowadays in rap/hiphop
> I quite like the layout of the dots.


Angel names his guitars after the Golden Girls. What do you expect?


----------



## cip 123 (May 3, 2019)

I'd definitely love to grab one of these if I get the chance. Looks really fun, nice to see a more traditional 7 than a metal one!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 7, 2019)

Just wanted to pop in this thread to say that I saw Angel do a clinic last night. He let the attendees check out his personal guitar that he performs with live. (It's just one of these stock Nova models.) I got my hands on it and had a quick, unplugged noodle to get a feel for the axe. And I have to say, I was absolutely blown away by four things in particular:

- The neck contour was ridiculously nice and smooth. In fact, I made a comment that it reminded me so much of the custom neck profile that I have on my "Super Tele" build. (I have a shape and a thickness on it that I haven't seen offered or imitated by any other brands/builders.) Might be worth mentioning that I haven't played guitar in a solid 10-12 months now; and yet when I grabbed that Nova, I somehow felt right at home...like I could play again.

- The fretboard felt very natural (with the compound radius) and effortless to navigate with the string spacing and slightly narrower neck. Also, the rolled edges on the fretboard are such a tiny detail that you probably wouldn't even think about it; but then when you lay hands on a guitar with edges as nicely rolled as this, all you can think is: "Ah, fuck...I need this particular feature on more guitars now. (At least, that's what I thought.)

- The guitar was lightweight. Like, *r**eally* lightweight.

- The quality felt leagues above other MIK manufactured guitars that I've played. (Schecter, Ibanez, PRS, all the big names, etc.) Seriously, when I saw the "made in Korea" stamp on the back of the headstock, I did a double take and seem to recall verbally saying _"What the fuck? No way!" _kind of loudly in the room. The fit and finish really isn't much to speak of since it's just a simple satin sprayed green guitar with a hand-rubbed satin urethane neck. But man, the guitar just felt so nice, so sleek, and so "coherent" (like one piece as an instrument, if that makes any sense).

After my brief time noodling last night, I'm now heavily considering snagging a Nova. It's great news to see his signature guitars being a hit around the guitarist community. (At least, the few that have sold thus far.) I must confess that I have not really kept tabs on Angel's music in recent years, but he was a massive influence on me in my early years as a player when he released _The Speed of Dark_ and _Universal Language_.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 7, 2019)

Go on Spotify and listen to his two newest albums. Away with words is . .. ... .... .....


----------



## Razerjack (Aug 7, 2019)

Just found out I got the money for a nice mid-range seven-string, debating between this and the purple single-pup Stephen Carpenter LTD sig... Very different beasts but equally tempting


----------



## pfizer (Aug 7, 2019)

Razerjack said:


> Just found out I got the money for a nice mid-range seven-string, debating between this and the purple single-pup Stephen Carpenter LTD sig... Very different beasts but equally tempting



I was in the same boat as you since I was choosing between the Vivaldi and the LTD Carpenter at one point. 

Ended up getting the Vivaldi and it's a great guitar. Very riff friendly but also great for lead playing. The LTD Carpenter is really great as well but might be a little more suited for monster riffage and rhythms than leads -- the baritone scale might make it a tad more challenging to play bends and expressive leads, but it's certainly not un-doable.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 8, 2019)

Wow, That dude can play! He's kinda doing close to what always needed to be done; a 7-string Phil Collen model! Way to go, Now don't screw it up with dumb inlays and paint or hardware colors. Move that volume knob outta the way too.


----------

